# why you love archery



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

what reasons do you guys have out there that make you love and keep on doing this sport so may call it a hobby but whatever floats your boat. my personal thoughts is it brings people together and have a good time i know i might sound like im not serious about shooting but i focus 100% and still make friends while i shoot this is why i love the sport any other opinions.


----------



## ACE13 (Oct 10, 2009)

I just love it. It's very calming and peaceful, and you get to make friends and brag about your good shots.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm a bit in the other direction. I get along with people, but when I was younger I didn't fit in at all. So I could channel my spare time into a sport I could do all on my own, with the hopes of "wilderness self sufficiency" as well. Of course, it fit me to a "T" so it quickly became my entire focuse (besides school and girls of course:lol. As I get better I love it more and more, frankly it defines who I am at this point because it's such an integral part of my life.


----------



## Big Hunter1 (Mar 5, 2010)

i just love it its fun like i said i love it if i get mad i can go shoot my bow and it calms me down


----------



## Bucksnort 33 (Mar 8, 2010)

It is challenging, but me, my dad, my sister, and my brother get to spend more time together. KEEP SHOOTING! :wink:


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

words literally could not explain it. only emotion would be able to tell u:wink:


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

spending time with friends and family and also something no one else has said is being able to get so close to game and just having some alone time


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

That funny feeling in your stomach you get when you shoot dead on at 30yards.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

The feeling of your release arm flying backward, your bow arm shooting forward, and seeing the arrow in the middle of the X. Nothing beats a well executed shot.

Just to be sure, that is not the only reason I shoot.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

It gives me a challenge because it's much harder than just taking a gun and shooting something with it which in some cases it is even diificult at some times and can be a challenge. Bowhunting gives me a better feeling inside sepecially if I harvest something with it because I can say, "hey, I shot it with a bow, not a gun, a bow!" It is also cool and it just feels great to shoot bows and harvest animals with a bow. It makes me feel good when I walk out into the woods with my bow in my hand and nothing else except maybe a side arm.


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

It's the first sport That Ive done that I don't have to make weight:wink: The real reason It get's me out in the woods, I find it calming, I can do it in my back yard, Its a great way to compete, It's a great way to spend time with friends and my wife and daughter can both participate.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

hmmmm... i guess because its a challenge, because u never know when that big ol buck will step out. u never know when those hot sweaty days and those long preseason hours will come together with a big one on the ground.that feeling of an accomplishment, that felling of being on top of the world. then when it comes to target shooting i guess i love that feeling of pressure, the feeling of knoiwing that your practice paid off, when you make that one shot that makes spending like a grand on ur equipment worth while, when all those 12s and 10s add up to hundreds of points...that's why i love archery!!!


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

It keeps me out of trouble, i love shooting my bow because i know that i can go to college, get a career in the military, so basicly saying i can make something out of it.


----------

